# Another "look at my crap" thread



## redundantbassist (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello all,
This is the trauma kit I keep in my range bag when I go shooting. It is intended to stop severe bleeding, nothing more nothing less. Keep in mind, the gun range I go to is located about 20 minutes away from a hospital and is in a town that has a 10 minute average EMS response time. 
Contents:
CAT tourniquet
Quikclot combat gauze
6" Israeli bandage
Trauma shears

So what do you think? Way overkill? Anything I should remove or add? 
The bag is a condor rip away EMT lite. Pics:


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 6, 2014)

If it makes you feel better to have it, then good on you. I keep a couple of pair of gloves, a couple of 4x4 and a quikclot in my truck. I'll never need it, but... It makes me feel better.


----------



## Aidan McArthur (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice stuff! When I go shooting I also bring occlusive dressings and tape for sucking chest wounds. Maybe that's what your Quickclot is for? I'm not too familiar with Quickclot to be honest, but I wouldn't think that that is a proper replacement. Also, maybe a silver sharpie to write the time on that tourniquet when you put it on


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 6, 2014)

Aidan McArthur said:


> Nice stuff! When I go shooting I also bring occlusive dressings and tape for sucking chest wounds. Maybe that's what your Quickclot is for? I'm not too familiar with Quickclot to be honest, but I wouldn't think that that is a proper replacement. Also, maybe a silver sharpie to write the time on that tourniquet when you put it on



Thanks!  I was looking into the NAR chest seals to add to the kit, but in a pinch I could use the packaging from the Israeli bandage and some duct tape to improvise a chest seal. And no, quikclot isn't intended to use on a sucking chest wound, its used to control severe bleeding.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2014)

Aidan McArthur said:


> Nice stuff! When I go shooting I also bring occlusive dressings and tape for sucking chest wounds. Maybe that's what your Quickclot is for? I'm not too familiar with Quickclot to be honest, but I wouldn't think that that is a proper replacement. Also, maybe a silver sharpie to write the time on that tourniquet when you put it on


Quick clot and other hemostatic dressings are pretty much just a normal guaze impregnated with an agent that encourages blood to clot faster than it would on it's own. Great for stopping a bleed, and a staple of a Soldiers IFAK (Individual First Aid Kit) along with the CAT Tourniquet and pressure dressing, however, they are NOT air proof and would be no better at serving as a chest seal than any other guaze dressing.

  So yeah to the OP I'd add a commercially available chest seal or two (they sell them at REI), some regular guaze 4x4s and kerlex roles  and tape and sharpie and you've got a nice little trauma kit than can absolutely save a life if someone is bleeding out from a gunshot waiting 10 min for an ambulance. 

For a rural gun range, or even a hunter out in the sticks,  I would not consider this kit whacker gear...now for someone like me, in a quiet suburban area with an average 4-6 min response time, it'd be just a bit whackerish to carry lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a small kit like this in my AR case. Mainly because I do go shooting in the back end of nowhere. Nothing invasive though. Just a couple Israeli dressings, a quick clot pack, some kerlix, cravats, and a CAT tq


----------



## Clare (Sep 7, 2014)

Just wear a high visibility vest and don't go shooting with Cheney and you won't need any of it!


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 7, 2014)

Clare said:


> Just wear a high visibility vest and don't go shooting with Cheney and you won't need any of it!


I definitely would get a lot of attention if I wore a high viz at an indoor gun range... lol


----------

